# Updating py27-libxml2-2.8.0_2 fails



## xy16644 (May 15, 2014)

When I try to update all my ports it says:


```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Upgrade py27-libxml2-2.8.0_2 to py27-libxml2-2.9.1
        Install devel/py-setuptools27

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y]
```

I say yes (although I'm not sure why it wants to install py-setuptools27) but then it fails with:


```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/py-setuptools27 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/py-setuptools27

===>>> All >> py27-libxml2-2.8.0_2 >> devel/py-setuptools27 (2/2)

===>  Installing for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
===>  Checking if devel/py-setuptools27 already installed
===>   Registering installation for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 as automatic
Installing py27-setuptools27-2.0.1...pkg-static: py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-2.0.1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27

===>>> Installation of py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 (devel/py-setuptools27) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/py-setuptools27 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/py-libxml2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
```

I had a look in /usr/ports/UPDATING but couldn't find anything.


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2014)

Try harder:


```
20140307:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/py-setuptools dependent ports
  AUTHOR: sunpoet@FreeBSD.org

  devel/py-setuptools is being used for every python ports (if USE_PYDISTUTILS
  defined) since r336553. Due to PKGORIGIN limitation, we cannot build one
  python port with python27 and the other with python33 since they require
  different setuptools versions which have same PKGORIGIN. With the addition
  of py-setuptools{27,32,33}, we could now have py27-foo and py33-bar coexist
  in one system.

  Note that this is only a short-term solution. It does not help if you need
  coexistence of one port with different python versions, e.g. py27-foo and
  py33-foo.

  Please rebuild all ports that depend on devel/py-setuptools and use
  devel/py-setuptools{27,32,33} instead.

  XX represents python version (27, 32 or 33) in the following steps.

  pkgng users:

  # pkg set -o devel/py-setuptools:devel/py-setuptoolsXX

  portmaster users:

  # portmaster -o devel/py-setuptoolsXX devel/py-setuptools
  # portmaster -r py\*setuptools

  portupgrade users:

  # portupgrade -o devel/py-setuptoolsXX -f devel/py-setuptools
  # portupgrade -fr devel/py-setuptools
```


----------



## xy16644 (May 15, 2014)

Oops, my mistake. I was searching for libxml!


----------

